# Rockwell/Delta 10" Bandsaw, Model 28-100. Is this worth the price?



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

I found this band saw on Craig's List today. It looks to be in pretty good shape.

Anyone know much about it and is it worth what the seller's asking? Only reason I'ld want it is that my grandfather had one just like it back in the early 60's. That and I'm looking for a small second band saw. The seller's asking $85.










http://southjersey.craigslist.org/tls/3633862172.html


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

much better saw than a BORG offerred similarly sized 10" BS. but the motor is 110v only, not dual voltage. the wiring diagrams on it are for changing it's rotation. @$50, i'd jump. not bad anywhere between that and seller's asking price. missing insert is no big deal, but it's gonna need a table pin. interesting to see an older saw with the blade removal slot similar to current rikon BSs.


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

I own a precursor to this saw, the Delta Homecraft 28-110. See it here . I agree with toolie, this is about 10X the saw that any of the BORG 10" current BS's are.

I paid $75 for mine in a lot worse shape than this one - no guards, no blade, extra rust.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

There are lots of things to check on that band saw. Read this. Try to ask too if he has still the manual of that saw.


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for the replies jocks! 
I'm going for it. I left the seller a message, just waiting for a reply.

toolie - I saw on the motor plate that it was only "single voltage single phase" The seller probably saw the rotation diagram and thought 110/220.

EEngineer - Nice job on that 28-110!

Surfside - I'm going to check it over very thoroughly. I don't think the seller has the manual. He saved it from being scrapped.

I'm going to offer $65 but I'm willing to go full price if it checks out good.


----------



## cbc (Mar 2, 2013)

This post is for Tom Finnagin or "tefinn". As a Lumberjocks newbie I don't yet have enough posts to e-mail you directly. I'm the Guy who bought the 10" Rockwell Bandsaw you were looking at a few weeks ago. I just now came across your thread concerning it. I have not had time to work on it yet but can tell you that overall it is in pretty good shape, nothing missing or broken (it does need a throat plate). There is however a LOT of play in the drive axel. I've read that it rides in a bronze bushing that needs lubrication periodically, something I believe was neglected. As I haven't taken it apart yet I don't know if there is damage to the bushing only or the axel shaft as well. I'm in Vineland Tom, where are you? Curt


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey Curt! Congrats on your purchase! I live in Logan (near Swedesboro).

The only reason I was looking at it was the fact that my grandfather had one in his workshop when I was a kid. Brought back memories of watching him make stuff (mostly metal working for the farm equipment). Figured the price was to good to pass up if it was in good enough shape.

Hopefully its just the bushing that needs to be replaced. I think that would be a lot easier to get or have made than the drive axel.

Let me know how you make out with it.


----------



## Lionsinfo (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi, from South Africa, hope you understand my english, know busy too re-vamp my old Rockwell Delta band saw 10 inch.Strip it too the bone.Take the old 1/2 horse power of and put my other band saw 3/4 horse power on.Know i take my Grizzly 15 inch planer induction motor 2 hp and put it on my bigger band saw. The other stage is i gonna buy a 5 hp motor and put it on my Grizzly planer.Sent photos too lumber jocks when i am finish.The paint i used is Hammertone grey and a Black heat resistant paint.By the way mate, i dont think you pay too much if you look too prices of new machines today.A little bit of work on a old machine and wow you have a new one.Technology moves ahead, but what change so much on a band saw,the basics stay the same. Of course i should like too buy one the newest machines but look at the prices.Bye from a sunny South Africa and too all of my Woodworker friends overseas, God bless you all. Start the woodworking machines and let them roll.


----------

